# SIM 180 & DAS-6 vs VW Golf MK5 GTI.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Well this is a quick mid-week write up for you all to have a quick look at if your interested........:thumb:

A while ago I hosted a bit of a 'Detailing Day' with the help of Chris_VRS and my partner Jules for BucksVAG, this created some interest in detailing amoungst various forum members but also a new member to DW PM'd me a few questions...........

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=169813

Drapoon contacted me asking me to give him some advice with some machine polishing on his MK5 Golf GTI, after a few emails we arranged for Martin to pop over and I would try and give him some pointers on how to improve the finish of his MK5 GTI............:thumb:

So on the Friday afternoon Martin turned up and having removed the number plates the car looked as follows:























































*The Detail Process*

Now as stated Martin and I had been in discussion on what we wanted to achieve in the time limit we had, basically we had a 4 hour window so what ever we did it had to be a pretty swift job but ensuring that we took a step forward in the finish already on the car...............:detailer:

The plan was to simply wash the car and then go straight to sorting out the condition of the paintwork, more on this to follow shortly but with no time to waste it was time to wash the car, this was completed in the usual manner:

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts.

Rinsing first:



















Then foamed:



















And rinsed again:










Martin and I then washed the car using the 2BM followed by another rinse, then some Megs Last Touch was applied all over the car, this was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.

The car had been clayed recently and the paintwork felt pretty smooth, obviously following on from a machine polish we decided to tape up the car with some 3M 3434 tape:










Now to improve on what Martin had already completed previously on the paintworks finish...........:buffer:

Basically Martin had invested in a DAS-6 and had been working with the Menz Polishes on various Pads, the problem was that some grey 'hazing' had been left in the paintwork which he was struggling to remove and understand where it was coming from, I had histrocially had similar issues myself working on VAG paintwork but found that refining with specific polishes and pads yielded good results...........:thumb:

So I could get a feel for what could be achieved I tried working with a Megs Polishing Pad and some Megs 205:



















This yielded the following results:










Not bad but on closer inspection there were some smaller marks:










The main problem with the paintwork was that most panels looked as follows - Before:










After:










Martin then broke out his DAS-6 using a 3M Polishing Pad and some Megs 205:



















As time was against us Martin's main concern was removing the 'hazy' finish he had left previously so we set about continuing with the combinations we had to improve the finish.........:buffer:

After a around 3 hours later we removed the tape:










And rinsed the car down:




























The car was dried with various Drying Towels:










After having used the Blackfire Wet Over Ice Kit on a previous VW Golf MK5 GT TDI:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=172396

I was keen to use this combination again, so out with the Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection via the supplied Applicator Pad:




























This was followed by some Midnight Sun Wax via the supplid Applicator Pad:










Martin applied this one:










This was followed by the Deep Gloss Spray but I forgot to take a picture.........

Martin turned his attention to the exhaust with some Autosol and a Microfibre Cloth:










I applied some AS Highstyle to the tyres via a Paintbrush:



















*The Results:*






















































































































And just to show how well looked after this Golf is, here are some interior pics:





































Not a bad session for around 4 hours work, just to clarify no wheel, engine bay, interior, external trim work.........just a session to help Martin work with different pads and polishes to understand how they behave on his VAG paintwork..........:buffer:

Oh and sorry we didn't remove the sticker fixers on the rear number plate recess but we just didn't have time............

Martin was keen to improve the finish given more time on his own back at home so headed off down the road with what looked like a very nice conditioned MK5 GTI in my opinion..........:car:

Very nice to meet you Martin and thanks for giving me the chance to help you out..........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always........


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work in a short space of time Si...........:thumb:

Flip flops................:lol::lol:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

looks very nice cant beat a black car

more of a full time job though keeping them looking like this golf

well done


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

Super work!

Makes such a difference!


----------



## Drapoon (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi mate!

Car still looks as good.:thumb:

Simon really helped me to understand where I was going wrong.

We acheived great results given the time constraints.

Really happy with the car, much greater depth to the paint and no orrible hazing!

Thanks for a cool afternoon dude, your a legend!

Now I just need to fit my coilovers ;-)

Martin


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent Job....:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> looks very nice cant beat a black car
> 
> more of a full time job though keeping them looking like this golf
> 
> well done


Having done a few black motor's now and think you may be right mate, would be super hard work to keep them in tip top condition..............:doublesho



Drapoon said:


> Hi mate!
> 
> Car still looks as good.:thumb:
> 
> ...


Good session in the end mate and I like the sound of the coilovers.............:car:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very nice finish indeed on a superb car - is it a solid black colour or a clear coat metallic?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work there fella


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Very nice finish indeed on a superb car - is it a solid black colour or a clear coat metallic?


Thanks for the comment and it's Solid Black............:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good mate!

:thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Great work


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work Si, you've been a busy lad!!

:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

KKM said:


> Nice work Si, you've been a busy lad!!
> 
> :thumb:


:lol:

Happy to report that I still am...........:thumb:


----------



## seanmooney (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats a great job in such a short time.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

thats a lotta work for 4 hours! haha! great stuff.

What did you finished with after the Green 3M pad?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JPC said:


> thats a lotta work for 4 hours! haha! great stuff.
> 
> What did you finished with after the Green 3M pad?


It was a busy afternoon but OK in terms of what Martin wanted to achieve, I worked with a Megs Polishing Pad and some Megs 205 which refined down not too bad as shown but this combo on the DA didn't seem to touch the hazy marks so stepping up to the Green 3M Pad yielded similar results to the rotary combo.

We didn't do any other combinations after this as time did not allow, a finishing pad with some Menz FF or similar would have been nice but Martin just wanted these haze marks removed, he was planning to re-visit the finish in his own time using the DA to gain more confidence in what he can achieve on the paintwork........:buffer:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice results, I'd be very pleased to do the same in 4 hours! A very nice car aswell.:thumb:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

another great result...


----------



## gj777 (Feb 16, 2008)

I actually prefer flat black (solid) and as others have said.... great job!


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice work in such a short time:thumb::thumb:


----------

